# lemote yeeloong 8101b e gentoo

## RanXeroX

Salve ho intenzione di acquistare il net book in oggetto http://www.lemote.com/en/products/Notebook/2010/0310/112.html. Ho saputo che ci sarebbe una versione di gentoo che supporta questo microprocessore Loongson cpu.

Sapreste, gentilmente, darmi delle ulteriori informazioni in merito.

Grazie RanX

----------

## ago

welcome  :Smile: 

Personalmente non ho mai avuto a che fare con quei tipi di processore, quindi non so neanche che architettura possano avere.

Di certo, dire: "C'è una versione di gentoo che lo supporta" è un tantino errato; non ci sono versioni che supportano il processore, ma per meglio dire, a secondo dell'architettura che hai, sai cosa installare e se è supportato o meno.

Qui ti puoi rendere conto delle architetture che gentoo supporta e ti ricordo anche, che, per alcune architetture, non sono disponibili tutti i software che lo sono per architetture come x86 o x86_64.

Come ultima cosa ti sconsiglio di prendere hardware non tanto comune, ti complicherai la vita quando andrai a risolvere problemi legati al software che installerai  :Wink: 

----------

